# miracle Monday



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

this was the first Monday after a Friday payroll that i had full crews on the job (on time as well) that i can remember, not only that but after morning coffee i spent the rest of the day with paperwork and was not bombarded with phone calls from the various crews having "issues" or needing something.....aside from getting a call from my lead man on a commercial site getting a stop work order as a result of the sparkies not getting an electrical inspection on the 2nd floor (ceilings and walls were 3/4 rocked already) solution was quick enough though a relocation to a nearby job-site for the day, ole sparky isn't gunna like the bill for 10 men packing up and moving shop for the day and setting back up the next, minimum 1 hour each way works out to 20 hrs. at $30=600


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

ouch, that'll teach 'em


----------

